# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Drop chart subsonic 22

## Bill999

I'd like to practice shooting my 22 out abit further an I'm wondering of there is anything additional I need to enter into my ballistic calculator (shooter) to allow me to calculate drop because of the bullet bieng subsonic

----------


## Beavis

What ammo do you intend to use? I'm about to go down this road as well.

----------


## scottrods

I use Strelok on my phone and winchester 40gr subsonics in JW15. Shot rabbits out to 160m with a mildot scope in calm conditions.

----------


## Beavis

I've got Strelok as well, JBM has the BC's for CCI ammo

----------


## Bill999

Winny subs for me

----------


## R93

This is something I have been doing for a long time. Its seriously great fun. 320yrds is my longest kill on a bunny with powerpoint ammo. 27 MOA elev. Once you have the BC its a bit of trial and error then its all go.

----------


## Neckshot

How come you fullas use strelock?...I found it a bit of a fuckaround and spent the money to get shooter?.And just out of intrest how far re you guys going to try tp get these sub 22 out to?.

----------


## Neckshot

> This is something I have been doing for a long time. Its seriously great fun. 320yrds is my longest kill on a bunny with powerpoint ammo. 27 MOA elev. Once you have the BC its a bit of trial and error then its all go.


jessus my scope only gets to 15 ha ha .

----------


## R93

Shot clay targets out to 500 yrds but needed to aim off then. Groups are rather large as well. New sport I reckon. LR .22 shoots :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> Shot clay targets out to 500 yrds but needed to aim off then. Groups are rather large as well. New sport I reckon. LR .22 shoots


what sort of 22 is this? explain as I call a 22 just that.I know 22.250 but that's it when it comes to 22's for me.

----------


## R93

Its just a marlin 795 stainless in .22lr. I bedded it into a Boyds stock and it has a 6500 elite scope on it, sometimes. Its bloody good fun. Great for sorting wind calls etc.

----------


## Neckshot

22lr? im not being ignorant but post me a pic of the case I can only invisage a 22 case.my internet has reached its capacity due to my ten year olds fascination with fuckn youtube,hes ten so soon to be youboob im guesing.

----------


## Toby

.22lr's are the shit for lr. 270m is the most I've got to. A4 grouping haha. Cheap and fun

----------


## R93

> 22lr? im not being ignorant but post me a pic of the case I can only invisage a 22 case.my internet has reached its capacity due to my ten year olds fascination with fuckn youtube,hes ten so soon to be youboob im guesing.


Its just a run of the mill .22 rimfire Jase, factory store bought ammo. Nothing special. :Thumbsup: 

BS on the the internet. You have been searching weirdo porn again.

----------


## Neckshot

> Its just a run of the mill .22 rimfire Jase, factory store bought ammo. Nothing special.
> 
> BS on the the internet. You have been searching wierd porn again.


Impressive........going to have shot of tequila now

----------


## ebf

Jase, pinecones @ 200m using Marlin 795 22lr and CCI Subs. Get Burris Signature Zee rings with an offset kit or a MOA rail, gives you more dial.

----------


## scottrods

The furtherest here is 143m. The back of the image is 160m and we got some the next evening out at that distance. A rare couple of windless evenings.

----------


## Bill999

thats awesome, anyone know the BC of a winchester subbie?
this is just for a play, im not expecting much from the humble 22

----------


## veitnamcam

There was a list of bc for 22lr ammo somewhere, may have been ken roundtree or rimfire central.
Or just use the cci one for a start and adjust from there.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gillie

> Get Burris Signature Zee rings with an offset kit or a MOA rail, gives you more dial.


Good suggestion ebf  :Thumbsup:  I replaced the rings on my 22LR with some CZ ones (rings with bases). Malcolm put two 0.010" shims between the rear ring and base and lapped the rings to suit. This means my 50m zero is less than a full revelution from the bottom of the scope and i can dial the 29MOA required to get my 22LR to 200m. Turns out my Sako Quad Varmint is still shooting less than MOA out to 200m!!

General question though, I suspect most supersonic ammunition will go transonic, then subsonic well within 100m. Do you think this will make much difference in accuracy at longer distance?

There is a 22LR long range (<200yds) competition shoot coming up in a couple of months. I was wondering if i should be looking at supersonic ammunition.

----------


## veitnamcam

In my unscientific testing with one 22 only it definitely shoots better +100 (with the subs)
Weather this is due to dropping threw the sound barrier or just better es of the subs i don't know

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ebf

> Good suggestion ebf  I replaced the rings on my 22LR with some CZ ones (rings with bases). Malcolm put two 0.010" shims between the rear ring and base and lapped the rings to suit. This means my 50m zero is less than a full revelution from the bottom of the scope and i can dial the 29MOA required to get my 22LR to 200m. Turns out my Sako Quad Varmint is still shooting less than MOA out to 200m!!
> 
> General question though, I suspect most supersonic ammunition will go transonic, then subsonic well within 100m. Do you think this will make much difference in accuracy at longer distance?
> 
> There is a 22LR long range (<200yds) competition shoot coming up in a couple of months. I was wondering if i should be looking at supersonic ammunition.


Gillie, I have played with subs and velocitor a out to 200. Not seeing a massive difference in terms of accuracy, but then again 22 heads are not exactly up there in terms of BC !

For shooting at live things, I would use the velocitors, the 40gr gives it a lot more retained velocity and punch. Stingers are faster initially, but if I remember correctly they also run out of steam faster.

----------


## Gillie

Cheers guys, i have just ordered another couple of bricks of subsonics so i'll continue with those.  :Thumbsup: 

Do you think i should be setting up my drop charts with atmospheric condition variations as well?

----------


## Vanman

A good starting point for long range .22 is the .22 point blank sighting-in sticky that I did for the other site.

Is it worth re-publishing it here as a sticky?

----------


## Beavis

I'm testing out my to-be LR .22 this weekend if the weather is ok. I chronied a bunch of .22 loads through a mates Savage MKII last weekend, found it all to be pretty inconsistent. This is with a 22" barrel though, I will probably cut mine back to 16" to reduce the extreme spread in speed. I've also wondered about HV ammo, does it yaw/tumble when it goes transonic? Someone should make some nice long pointy .22 bullets.

----------


## Bill999

there is a top thread on the other forum iv stumbled across, 

FishnHunt - New Zealands Famous Hunting and Fishing Forum Since 1995 - long range .22 shooting

some of these boys are taking it to the extream

----------


## 7mmsaum

> This is something I have been doing for a long time. Its seriously great fun. 320yrds is my longest kill on a bunny with powerpoint ammo. 27 MOA elev. Once you have the BC its a bit of trial and error then its all go.


What G1 BC are you using for the Winnie ammo - .118 ????

----------


## 6x47

> .. 320yrds is my longest kill on a bunny with powerpoint ammo. 27 MOA elev. ...


You must have the thing sighted in for 150yds or something!

Here are the verified drops for my old smallbore gun using SK Match subs:

----------


## kiwi39

Went out and shot at the gong @ 220 yards with CCI subs out of the Ruger 10/22 today in gusty wind. 

I got 3 shots out of 9 on the gong , he got 3 /9 as well 

Good fun

----------

